# Necesito información de telecomunicaciones



## carlos ceiba (Ene 6, 2007)

hola que tal a todos. soy estudiante de telecomunicaciones y quisiera saber que paginas son buenas para buscar información de teoria de telecomunicaciones y electrónica, algo donde explique funciones matemáticas (fourier, relaciones trigonométricas, etc.) y todas esas cosas.

gracias...


----------



## maldo7 (Feb 8, 2007)

Carlos, entra aqui:   http://www.elprisma.com/     Espero te sirva, suerte...

Guillermo.


----------

